# Trip to the ER...TWINS!



## ttc_Mera

Yesterday, I was having some severe right ovary type pains. Since we did IVF with ICSI I was sure that it was an ectopic pregnancy. Long story short my ovaries are still large from the ivf and I have several cysts causing the pain. After doing the ultrasound we found out we are expecting TWINS!:happydance: We didnt get to see the babies ( the ultrasound tech was kind of rude) but the Dr. did tell me that both babies have heartbeats. I though I was 6 weeks 1 day but babies are measuing at 5 weeks 6 days so not too far behind. One baby has a heartbeat of 92 bpm and the other has a heartbeat of 110 bpm. Because of how early I am the dr said its most likely that the babies' heartbeats just started beating. We're so excited.


----------



## sarah0108

Congratulations! How exciting!

I also found out I was having twins after a trip to A&E :haha: x


----------



## mizzyb

congrats I too have just discovered I am having twins 2 days ago! I am 7 weeks xx


----------



## ttc_Mera

Thanks ladies ! And congrats ! Are or did you guys getting any morning sickness . I didn't get anything with my son but these twins are seriously showing me what I missed lol.


----------



## sarah0108

I still get sickness :( had a few hospital trips and lots of time off work due to it. It then leads to migraine and dehydration due to not eating :dohh: some days are fine and others are horrific! I was given anti sickness tablets which work 90% of the time though xx

So fair gained no weight, have actually lost it x


----------



## ttc_Mera

Aww poo. Im getting the same:wacko: Mostly at night that nausea and the headaches start to kick in. Half of the time Im not sure if Im hungry or nauseous, and the other time I just feel miserable. Sometimes Ill wake up feeling great but it usually comes back with a venagance. Ive already been to the hospital 3 times since finding out I am pregnant. The joys of it all .


----------



## mizzyb

Ohhhh the night time nausea :wacko:


----------



## ttc_Mera

mizzyb said:


> Ohhhh the night time nausea :wacko:

Isn't it awful? Today mine lingered til the morning time when I woke up:wacko:. Now that its 2:30 here in the afternoon I feel a little okay but around 4/5pm I will feel like crap again.


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations! How exciting! Wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy.

I have 8 yr old b/g and my singleton is 10 months tomorrow. :)


----------



## lanet

Congrats!! I did ivf with icsi and found out in the ER as well!


----------



## mrs n

ttc_Mera said:


> Yesterday, I was having some severe right ovary type pains. Since we did IVF with ICSI I was sure that it was an ectopic pregnancy. Long story short my ovaries are still large from the ivf and I have several cysts causing the pain. After doing the ultrasound we found out we are expecting TWINS!:happydance: We didnt get to see the babies ( the ultrasound tech was kind of rude) but the Dr. did tell me that both babies have heartbeats. I though I was 6 weeks 1 day but babies are measuing at 5 weeks 6 days so not too far behind. One baby has a heartbeat of 92 bpm and the other has a heartbeat of 110 bpm. Because of how early I am the dr said its most likely that the babies' heartbeats just started beating. We're so excited.

Aside from ivf this is exactly what happened to me yesterday,I went to a and e with right sided pain,they wanted to check for ectopic and found a cyst,then discovered 2 hbs.thought I was 6 weeks but I'm 5 weeks by measurements,still coming to terms lol


----------

